# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Anadolu Bilgeliği

## bozok

*ANADOLU BİLGELİğİ-1*



Anadolu bilgeliği deyince akla ilk gelen Anadolu şairleri ve onların bilge şiirleridir. şiiri diğer tüm sanat dallarından ayıran bir özelliği düşünceyi bir yandan en öz ve kısa şekilde ifade edebilmeyi sağlarken, diğer yandan estetik ve güzellik duygularını kabartan bir yapı sergilemesidir. şiirin yapısında estetik, harmoni ve denge bulunmaktadır. Bu yapıda insana huzur veren ve mutlu kılan özellikler bulunur. üünkü insan farkında olsun veya olmasın, daima dengeyi ve harmoniyi arar. Onu bulduğunda nerede olduğu ve hangi dala tutunduğu bilincine ulaşır. Ama bir de o noktada ‘niçin bulunduğu’ konusu vardır ki, bu sorunun yanıtına ancak şiirin içinde gizli olan anlamı kavrayıp açıkladığında ulaşabilir.


*Poetik Felsefe*



Demek ki bilgelik içeren şiirlerde gizli bir anlam vardır. Bu gizli anlam da uzun ifadelerle açıklandığında felsefi bir bakışa ve yoruma dönüşür. şiir bu bakımdan, hem sanat hem felsefe içeren bir düşünce ürünü olarak üzerinde durulması gereken bir bilgelik yapıtıdır. şiir bilgelik içeriyorsa ona artık şiir değil,* “poetik felsefe”* demek gerekir. ‘Poetik Felsefe’ ifadesi akıl ve mantığın duygularla süslenmiş şekli olarak da tanımlanabilir. Felsefe sadece akıl ve mantığın ürünü olarak sunulduğunda kuru ve yavan bir düşünce yapıtı olarak insana zevk vermez. Duygu ve harmoni içeren bir düşünce ürünü olarak sunulduğunda ise hem zevk verir hem de hal yaşatır.

Eskiden bilge kişiler halden hale girmenin önemli olduğuna ve bu sayede kişiliğimizde geçici de olsa bazı değişimlerin oluşacağına inanırlardı. ünce geçici olarak yaşanan bu hal durumları, zamanla kalıcı bir makama dönüşeceği görüşü hakimdi. Halden hale geçmeyi Hz. Mevlana bakın nasıl ifade ediyor:

*Ben gören ve görmeyenim, uykudaki göz gibi,*
*Varım ve yokum, gülsuyundaki koku gibi,*
*Duruyor ve koşuyorum, üzengideki ayak gibi,*
*Söylenen ve susanım, kitaptaki yazı gibi.*

Bu dörtlükteki her bir mısra açılıp yorumlanması gerekir. Uykudaki göz hem kapalıdır, yani görmez ama aynı zamanda rüya gördüğünden açıktır da. Ancak gördüğü bu dünyanın üç boyutlu gerçekliği değil, farklı bir evrenin yaşantısı ve algısıdır. Bu bakımdan uykuda hem varız hem de yokuz. Farklı bir gerçeklik aleminde varız ama bu alemde yaşanan bir durum olmadığından aynı zamanda yokuz. Bunu da üçüncü mısraında,* “duruyor ve koşuyorum, üzengideki ayak gibi”* ifadesiyle hem hareket halinde, hem de hareketsiz bir durumda bulunduğunu söylüyor. 


*Hem- hem Mantığı (Karşıtların Birliği)*

Bugünkü bilim de bize aynı şeyi söylemiyor mu? Biz hem bu odada hareketsiz duruyoruz hem de birçok hareketin içinde bulunuyoruz. Dünyamız kendi etrafında dönüyor, dünya da güneş etrafında dönüyor. Demek ki, tek bir gerçeklikten söz edilemez. Bilge kişiler, ayırımcı ikilik yerine birleştirici tekliği bu şekilde, farklı bir mantık kullanarak, ifade etmişlerdir. Bu mantığa *“Hem-hem Mantığı”* denebilir. üünkü ayrım yerine karşıtların birliğini savunmaktadır. Ayırımı baştan itibaren ret etmektedir. Son mısraında hem söyleyen hem susanım derken, kitaptaki yazıyı örnek olarak göstermektedir. Kitaptaki yazı potansiyel bilgidir. Kitap kapalı iken gizlidir, yani bilgi susar. Okunduğunda ise açığa çıkar, yani söyler. Bu bakımdan yazı her iki karşıt özelliği kendinde bulundurur. Yazıyı okuyup anlayan ve anlam veren kişi ise onun etkisiyle dönüşür. Hele ki şiir ise bu dönüşüm çok daha kısa zamanda ve etkin olarak gerçekleşir.

1618-1693 yılları arasında yaşamış olan Niyazi Mısri, Malatyalıdır. Hem-hem mantığını kendine göre şöyle anlatıyor:

*Hakk ilminde bu alem bir nüsha imiş ancak*
*Ol nüshada bu adem bir nokta imiş ancak.*

*Ol noktanın içinde gizli nice bin derya,*
*Bu alem o deryadan bir katre imiş ancak.*

*üdemliğini her kim bulduysa odur adem,*
*Yoksa görünen sÃ»ret bir gölge imiş ancak.*

*Kim ol deme buldu yol, vasıl oldu Niyazi ol,*
*Naci denilen fırka bu zümre imiş ancak.*

Hakk ilminde (yani Tanrı nazarında) bu alem bir sayfa ve insan bu sayfada bir nokta olsa da, bu noktanın içinde gizlenmiş olan nice bin deniz ve bu denizlerden sadece birine ait bir damlanın içinde gizli bu alem bulunuyor. Yani tam hem-hem mantığı kullanıyor. Ayrımcı bakışı değil, bütünsel bakışla ayırımsız birlikten söz ediyor.

Bu şiirde adem olmak ileri bir makama ulaşmış insan anlamına geliyor. Benlik boyutu ilerleyen ancak insan olur. Aksi taktirde, kaldığı boyut beşer boyutudur. İnsanlık boyutuna ulaşanlara* “naci”* kurtulmuş ve selamete kavuşmuş olarak bakılır. İşte son dizisinde* “Naci denilen fırka bu zümre imiş ancak”* diyerek naci denilmeyi hak etmiş olan insanlar kurtulmuş olanların gurubudur. Peki ama neden kurtulmuşlardır bu kişiler? Kendi tutkularından, varsayımlarından ve ön kabullerinden. Ancak o zaman insan beşer olmaktan kurtulup gerçek adem, olgun ve kemale ermiş insan olabilir.



İnsan olmak her şeyden önce akıl ve mantığın yanında gönül ile düşünebilmektir. Yani, sezgileri ve duyguları da düşüncenin ürünü haline getirebilmektir. Büyük şair Necip Fazıl Kısakürek kendi kalbine bakın nasıl sesleniyor:

*Seni dağladılar, değil mi kalbim.*
*Her yanın içi su dolu kabarcık.*
*Bulunmaz, bu halden anlar bir ilim,*
*Akıl yırtık çuval, sökük dağarcık.*

*Sensin gökten gelen oklara hedef,*
*Oyası ateşle işlenen gergef,*
*üekme üç beş günlük dünyaya esef,*
*Dayan kalbim üç beş nefes kadarcık.*

Burada* “kalb”* sözü hem gönlü hem de fiziksel kanı pompalayan uzvu temsil ediyor. Aklı yırtık bir çuval olarak görmekle ona fazlaca güvenmemiz gerektiğini söylüyor. Bir şair olmanın ne demek olduğunu Necip Fazıl şu kısa ve öz deyişiyle ne güzel açıklıyor:

*Ben şairim, gaibi kurcalayan çilingir.*
*Canlı cenazelerin başında Münkir ve Nekir.*

Bildiğiniz gibi, Münkir ve Nekir insan öldüğünde yaşamdaki olaylarla ilgili sorular soran iki melektir. Necip fazıl da* “ben, canlı cenaze şeklinde yaşayan insanlardan hesap sorarım”* diyor. üünkü ben aynı zamanda görünmeyeni kurcalayan ve görünmeyeni görünür hale getirmeye çalışan, kapılar açmaya uğraşan çilingirim.

Hesap sorma konusunda şair Eşref’ten daha üstünü yoktur, denebilir. 1847 yılında Manisa’nın Kırkağaç ilçesinin Gelenbe kasabasında doğan şair Eşref, aynı kasabada 1912’de vefat etti. Dürüst bir devlet memuru olan Eşref, yolsuzlukları ve haksızlıkları acımadan hicvetti. Bir gazelinde şöyle diyor:

*Ey gönül, ah etme, her derdin selamettir sonu,*
*ülmeyen bir hastanın hali, nekahettir sonu.*

*Hak, hukuk tesisi bahş etmez, sana ey mürtekip,*
*Tövbekar oldun mu zannetme beraattır sonu.*

*Gahi cane, gahi vicdane fena tesir eder,*
*Eşrefa, dünyada her zevkin nedamettir sonu.*

Bildiğiniz gibi,* “beraat etmek”* temize çıkmak, aklanmak anlamına geliyor. Hukuk yoluyla temize çıksan da, hatta tövbe etsen de temize çıktığını zannetme. üünkü, Eşref der ki: dünyadaki geçici zevklerin sonu daima pişmanlıktır.Bu sözlerle bir çeşit ilahi adalet aktarılmak isteniyor. Yani, mahkeme yoluyla aklansa dahi mürtekip olan (rüşvet alan, haksız kazanç elde eden) sonunda pişman olacaktır.


*Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN*


*(yenidenergenekon.com'dan...)*

----------


## bozok

*ANADOLU BİLGELİğİ - 2*



Büyük şair ve Anadolu bilgesi Yunus Emre geçici zevkler yerine kalıcı sevginin önemini bakın nasıl vurguluyor:

*Benim bunda kararım yok*
*Ben burdan gitmeye geldim*
*Bezirganım, metaım çok*
*Alana satmaya geldim.*

*Ben gelmedim dava için,*
*Benim işim sevi için*
*Gönüller dost evi için*
*Gönüller yapmaya geldim.*

*Dost esriği bir deliyim*
*Aşıklar bilir ben neyim*
*Devşiririm ikiliği*
*Birliğe yetmeye geldim.*

*Siz Yunus’tan sorun haber*
*Dost kanda ise anda var*
*Haberi sen gel benden al*
*Ben O’nu görmeye geldim.*

Yunus, *“Devşiririm ikiliği, Birliğe yetmeye geldim”* derken ikilikten, yani düaliteden uzaklaşıp *‘birlik, vahdet’* *arayışı* içinde olduğunu ifade etmektedir. Ayrıca, bu arayışı tek başına değil insanlar içinde, insanlarla birlikte yapmak istediğini bildiriyor. Aynı şekilde Mevlana insanların birlik içinde olmaları gerektiğini şöyle ifade ediyor: 

*Beri gel, daha beri, daha beri.*
*Bu yol vuruculuk nereye dek böyle?*
*Bu hır-gür, bu savaş nereye dek?*
*Sen bensin işte, ben senim işte.*

*Ne diye bu direnme böyle, ne diye?*
*Ne diye aydınlıktan kaçar aydınlık, ne diye?*
*Topumuz bir tek olgun kişiyiz, bir tek.*
*Ne diye böyle şaşı olmuşuz, ne diye?*

Yunus, insanlar arası birlik beraberliğin karşılıklı sevgi ile gerçekleşeceğine inanıyor ve yücelme yoluna gene bu dünyada girilmesi gerektiğini savunuyor.

*Hak cihana doludur*
*Kimseler Hak’kı bilmez*
*Onu sen senden iste*
*Ol senden ayrı olmaz.*

*Dünyaya inanırsın*
*Rızka benimdir dersin*
*Niçün yalan söylersin*
*Hiç sen dediğin olmaz.*

*Gelin tanış olalım*
*İşi kolay kılalım*
*Sevelim sevilelim*
*Dünya kimseye kalmaz.*

*Yunus sözünü anlarsan*
*Manasını dinlersen*
*Sana iyi dirlik gerek*
*Bura kimseye kalmaz.*



Anadolu şairleri sadece mistik ve manevi alemi terennüm etmekle kalmamış, doğrudan bu dünyanın gerçekliğine duyguları ile katılarak yaşamı hissettikleri şekilde aktarmışlardır. 1785-1868 yılları arasında Toros dağlarında, Kozan civarında yaşamış olan Dadaloğlu bir Türkmen halk ozanıdır. Bakın ne diyor:

*şu yalan dünyaya geldim geleli,*
*Severim kır atı, bir de güzeli.*
*Değip onbeşine kendim bileli,*
*Severim kır atı, bir de güzeli.*

*Atın beli kısa boynu uzunu,*
*Kuru suratlını, elma gözlünü,*
*Kızın iplik iplik süt beyazını,*
*Severim kır atı, bir de güzeli.*

*Atın küçük sağrı, kalkan döşlüsü,*
*Kalem kulaklısı, çekiç başlısı,*
*Güzelin dal boylu, samur kaşlısı,*
*Severim kır atı, bir de güzeli.*

*Dadaloğlu’yum hile yoktur işimde,*
*Yiğit olan yiğit görür düşünde,*
*At dördünde, güzel onbeş yaşında,*
*Severim kır atı, bir de güzeli.*


*Abdal Kimdir?*

Anadolu bilgeliğinde Alperen denilen hem savaşçı asker hem de şair olan kişilerin payı büyüktür. Bunların çoğu Bektaşi olup, Hacı Bektaş Veli tarafından öğretilmiş olan dürüstlük, gözüpeklik ve adalet ilkelerine sıkı sıkıya bağlı idiler. Ahlak ve edep onlar için son derece önemli idi. Bu bakımdan düsturları:* “Eline diline ve beline hakim olmayı bileceksin”* idi. 1600’lü yıllarda yaşamış olan Kuloğlu Mustafa bakın kendi ilkelerini nasıl dile getiriyor:

*Kimseye kemliği yoktur kasdımın*
*Uğruna ser vermez miyim dostumun*
*Halimizce abdalıyım postumun*
*“Ah-ile- aman”dan dönmeyi bilmem.*

*Kuloğlu der, “bir eksikli gedayım”.*
*Hasret bülbülüyüm, gülden cüdayım.*
*Yüzüm yerde, elim göğsümde daim,*
*Dosta ben kem satı satmayı bilmem.*

Burada sözü geçen* “abdal”* sözü “Gönlünü Tanrıya vermiş, dünya mal-mülkleri ile ilgisi olmayan insan” demektir. Post ise mevki, makam anlamları taşır. Zira Bektaşi ve Mevlevi geleneğinde post’a oturan şeyh veya mürşit kişiye *“postnişin”* denir. Bu yönetici bilge kişiler bir koyun postu üzerine otururlardı. Böylece diğer dervişlerden ayrılsalar da yine de yerde onlarla aynı düzeyde bulunduklarını belirtirlerdi. Onlardan yüksekte duran bir taht veya özel bir minber imal etmemişlerdir.* “Geda”* fakir olan aşık kişiye denir. *“Kem satı”* ise kötü mal anlamına gelir. Yani, dosta kazık atmam, onu aldatmam, ona kötü söz söylemem anlamlarını içermektedir. Ayrıca *“Dost”* sözü ile Tanrı anlaşılırsa Dosta ben kem satı satmayı bilmem sözü ile* “Tanrı her an aklımda olduğundan, O’nu aldatmak, yani bir yandan inançlı görünüp diğer yandan çıkar ve ego tatmini içinde olmak, aklımdan bile geçmez”* demek istemektedir.

Bu şiirde Kuloğlu Mustafa, kimseye öğüt vermiyor, kimseden daha üstün veya daha bilgili olduğunu iddia etmiyor. Tamamen kendi özünden konuşuyor ve kendi felsefi bakışını aktarıyor. Ayrıca şiiri iki anlam içeriyor. Biri yüzü maddi dünyadan, diğer yüzü manevi dünyadan söz ediyor. İşte, poetik felsefe bu tür derin anlamlar içerdiğinden, açılım ve açıklama gerektirmektedir.


Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN


*(yenidenergenekon.com'dan...)*

----------

